

Show HN: 75% Faster cos computing with cache - Kelz
https://github.com/Malharhak/smath.js

======
dalke
Using "Firefox 32.0 on OS X 10.7" for the sin/cos test I get Native functions
= 1.5M/sec while SMath = 35K/sec.

Is it just the case that Chrome's native math function calls are slow?

~~~
Kelz
Wow that's weird, the gap between Chrome and Firefox is crazy. Maybe chrome's
math functions are really bad...

I also used typed arrays, so there might be problems with its current
implementation in browsers.

But still, 1.5M on firefox and 14,000 on chrome... wat.

